# Lüftersteuerung + USB



## flowfy (4. Februar 2015)

*Lüftersteuerung + USB*

Hi,
Ich suche für meinen Rechner eine Möglichkeit die Lüfter über meine Pc front steuern zu können, außerdem hätte ich gerne noch USB Anschlüsse auf der Front des Rechners.
Gibt es da Module für Bspw. in die Laufwerkslots.

Des weiteren hat mein Mainboard (Asrock Z68 Pro3 Gen3) kein Anschluss für USB 3.0 an die Gehäusefront zu verbinden.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das nachzurüsten? Im zusammenspiel mit dem Modul welches ich Suche ? 


Danke schonmal im voraus 

Lg


----------



## YuT666 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung + USB*

Sowas nennt man Lüftersteuerung.

Es gibt hier doch 1000 Möglichkeiten für 5.25er oder 3.5er. 

Entweder sowas wie das hier mit Cardreader und anderem Kram.Lüftersteuerung & USB3.0.

https://geizhals.de/scythe-kama-pan...euerung-5-25-2-kanal-sckmpn-3100-a909883.html

https://geizhals.de/phobya-maxguide-6-a992959.html



Wenn man den Cardreaderschrott nicht braucht, dann sowas wie das hier ...

https://geizhals.de/aerocool-touch-2100-a817385.html



Oder nur nackte Lüftersteuerungen ohne anderen Schmarrn... 

https://geizhals.de/lian-li-pt-fn04-a497189.html

https://geizhals.de/nzxt-sentry-1-lueftersteuerung-5-25-2-kanal-a261360.html



Dann müsstest dir halt noch separat'n Forntpanel mit USB zulegen. Sowas wie das hier ...

https://geizhals.de/i-tec-usb-3-0-frontpanel-u3fp4hub-a964977.html



Die Möglichkeiten sind unbegrenzt. Man müsste nur wissen, obs für den 5.25er oder 3.5er Schacht sein soll, wieviele Lüfter gesteuert werden müssen usw... Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## alexissss (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung + USB*

reicht dir sowas 
https://geizhals.de/aerocool-f4xt-a481547.html


----------



## flowfy (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung + USB*

Gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit, wie ich USB 3.0 in der Front zum laufen bekomme ohne den Stecker auf dem mb?


----------



## xxRazer211 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung + USB*

Es gibt pci usb Karten die intern dann noch so einen Anschluss haben für Front usb

CSL - 5 Port inkl. Header USB 3.0 PCI Express (PCIe) Controller | 5 x extern (Ports) / 1 x intern (Controller/Header) | 15 pin SATA-Stromanschluss | Schnittstellenkarte USB 3.0 Super Speed | USB Hub intern https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00OBB2X9A/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_zlC0ub1T3AZM7
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00OBB2X9A/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_zlC0ub1T3AZM7


----------



## flowfy (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung + USB*

Für mehr als einen Frontanschluss kann man die also nicht nutzen oder ?  Eine Lüftersteuerung mit USB 3.0 Ports hat ja meistens mehrere Anschlüsse


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung + USB*

SilverStone SST-ECU01, 4x USB 3.0, PCIe 2.0 x1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

2 USB 3 Header a 2 Ports, für Gehäuse + Lüftersteuerung.

Wie du siehst, es gibt so ziemlich alles. Wenn du genau sagst was du willst, finden wir auch was.


----------



## flowfy (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung + USB*

Würde mir dann ne Steuerung und ein seperates USB frontpanel nehmen.
Gibts da auch welche die 2.0 und 3.0 ports haben in 5,25 zoll.
Finde im Internet nichts


----------



## YuT666 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung + USB*

Lesen bildet. In meiner Antwort steht doch eh alles. Letzter Link ist ein 3.5er Panel mit 5.25er  Adapter. Was willste mit USB 2.0 UND 3.0 zusammen, wenns eh abwärtskompatibel ist.


----------

